# اعمل في مصنع مواسير pvc؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## ابو تريكه الخضري (14 نوفمبر 2009)

انا اعمل في مصنع مواسير بلاستيك pvc وانا في طور عمل ملف جودة اتمنى ان احصل على مساعدة 
في هذا الموضوع ما هي الاجراءات اللازمة


----------



## ابو تريكه الخضري (14 نوفمبر 2009)

اتنمى المساعدة الفوريه من ذوي الخبره


----------



## eng afo (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا اخي انا اعمل في مصنع لانتاج الانابيب والقطع البلاستيكية ممكن استفيد من خبرتك


----------

